# Can you union members help a spouce understand please?



## Baffled Spouce (May 13, 2013)

My spouse of 21 years got laid off from his job 28 months ago. He has always kept up his dues with IBEW, so when he was unable to find any work here, he said he could get jobs via his union.

Since I've only been use to his 9-5, M-F job, I was a bit skeptical and worried about his plan, but he assured me we'd be ok financially.

So, over all this time, he's traveled uncountable hours and miles, all over CA, going to all the halls that might have a job. The gas and time alone is hard to calculate for two plus years of _looking_.

Yet, he's only been able to get 3 short calls and 1 long call in all this time. He was very excited when his place in line came up, and he got his long call, but after only 5 weeks, he and others on that job were laid off (it was suppose to last up to 6 months), and he was put back at the end of the list again.

He says he does not want to give up on the union; on IBEW. He says if he is able to somehow find a 9-5 that it will be for far less pay and benefits. He also says if he takes any other electrical, non-union job, he'll lose so much he's gained from being in IBEW for so long.

So much travel in hopes of getting work has finally taken it's toll on his truck, and he is now borrowing a friend's car; we have no money to pay to fix his. His family is loaning him the money to make the house payments, or else we would have lost our home long ago. I've taken a part time job, but can barely pay the bills or put food on our table with the pay.

So, I've come on here in hopes some members can enlighten me, an average housewife, on why he should be so devoted to a union that just can't (for whatever reason) give him enough work to live on? And also, why he would be so "punished" by getting a non-union jobs just so he can survive, and take care of his family, till an actual union job comes along.

Because, from my standpoint, of just wanting to keep our home and have food/clothing/shelter for my family, I can't see any benefit of him continuing to look, and wait, and hope. 

And information or words of advice you can give would be appreciated.


----------



## highleg (May 11, 2013)

Tell him to find a different job in the meantime. Go do carpentry or roofing. Landscaping, etc. He should be working while on the list. 

If he is going to stick to IBEW work only and travel, it should be to any area that has work. Traveling around for 28 months is nonsensical. 

When times are hard, most unions won't give the members crap about doing electrical work if it's non-competing. Meaning if he goes to work for a small residential electrician doing service work. Just don't let him be seen working for a non-union EC on a commercial job.

Good luck.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

As noted above and there are travelers here might be able to assist.

A man has many commitments and one must be to his family first. I would do what I had to; to support my family, if there is work and he can do it and it is open shop, but it will pay the bills he should have a serious talk with himself. 

BUT I would try other routes that would not offend the union. I do know some locals will look the other way during tough times.

Another options would leave that hell hole that is called California and go to where there is work.


----------



## highleg (May 11, 2013)

brian john said:


> Another options would leave that hell hole that is called California and go to where there is work.


I actually thought there was work in CA right now?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

highleg said:


> I actually thought there was work in CA right now?


If there was 110% employement it would still be a beautiful hell hole.


----------



## highleg (May 11, 2013)

brian john said:


> If there was 110% employement it would still be a beautiful hell hole.


Oh I agree that the entire state should fall off into the ocean. But I thought that union employment was pretty good out there. I know a lot of guys that said they were heading out.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

brian john said:


> If there was 110% employement it would still be a beautiful hell hole.


I like to wear shorts and flip flops all year round.:laughing:


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Baffled Spouce said:


> My spouse of 21 years got laid off from his job 28 months ago. He has always kept up his dues with IBEW, so when he was unable to find any work here, he said he could get jobs via his union.
> 
> Since I've only been use to his 9-5, M-F job, I was a bit skeptical and worried about his plan, but he assured me we'd be ok financially.
> 
> ...


There are solar jobs all over so cal at the moment. LA is a walk thru. I do not understand why he cannot work.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Baffled Spouce said:


> And information or words of advice you can give would be appreciated.



Find a man with a _real _job


~CS~


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> Find a man with a _real _job
> 
> 
> ~CS~


That was harsh.

If you're traveling around for close to two years with no luck, however, then something has to change. You have to move, change careers, start your own business, whatever. You do what you gotta do.

I, for one, have never left myself at the mercy of another person or organization to provide me with a livelihood. I couldn't tolerate that kind of helplessness. I have experienced highs and lows but every one of those highs and lows have been self made.

And I think that's where you're coming from, Chicken Man...


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

99cents said:


> That was harsh.
> 
> .


So is life in this economy

~CS~


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> Find a man with a _real _job
> 
> 
> ~CS~


Not someone that sits on their ass , posting over 11,000 times on the internet. Sounds like a teenage girl on Twitter to me.:laughing:


----------



## cowboyznindianz (Mar 4, 2012)

I am an IBEW member in NorCal and 
worked for a non union contractor when
work was slow....I did let my hall know
and they had no problem with it.....They
gave me a shout when the work picked 
up and the contractor who was skeptical
about working a union hand, offered me
to come back if work ever slowed.....I 
agree with a previous poster that it is
never a bad idea to have another trade
to fall back on.....Good luck....P.S....If you
sign the books in a local, you must make
sure to resign as required by that local....
Many if not all of them now can be done
by email, you just have to initially sign in
person....


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

brian john said:


> Another options would leave that hell hole that is called California and go to where there is work.





brian john said:


> If there was 110% employement it would still be a beautiful hell hole.


Good save. The only problem with CA is a few people who are supposed to be working for the people who are not. LA will not change for decades because of the LAPD, LAFD, and DWP unions. Just too much power there at the moment. The rest of the state is turning and within the decade the tide will turn. The state will no longer be run by LA and SF.



highleg said:


> Oh I agree that the entire state should fall off into the ocean.


Real nice thing to say. With a state of 38 million residents plus millions of tourists, how many deaths are you wishing? Sounds to me like you kind of believe in genocide.



big2bird said:


> There are solar jobs all over so cal at the moment. LA is a walk thru. I do not understand why he cannot work.


 I frequently check the job boards in the areas around me to get a gauge on the work picture. While LA seems to have picked up slightly in the last few years, I think it is far from a walk through and I haven't seen anything go to book 2.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I don't get the hate for California.

I find it to be the most progressive state in the union.


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

You have to remain flexible. Loyalty can be a good thing, but it won't put food on the table.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

John Valdes said:


> I don't get the hate for California.
> 
> I find it to be the most progressive state in the union.


Somehow I'm not surprised.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> I don't get the hate for California.
> 
> *I find it to be the most progressive state in the union.*


That might be the problem!


----------



## highleg (May 11, 2013)

John Valdes said:


> I don't get the hate for California.
> 
> I find it to be the most progressive state in the union.


Your second statement answered your first.

Edit: beaten!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> I don't get the hate for California.
> 
> I find it to be the most progressive state in the union.


 
And needs the rest of the union to bail them out.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> I don't get the hate for California.
> 
> I find it to be the most progressive state in the union.


 
"Progressive*" is why CA is in the is the toilet, it is the worst, or nearly the worst place to do business, been spending every penny they can beg,borrow, or steal which cannot be sustained, think Detroit. The list goes on, but it cannot be cured w/o giving them the "French Treatment". 








*The correct name is Statist control freaks "as they insist on trying to control what people say, do, & think


----------



## highleg (May 11, 2013)

knowshorts said:


> Real nice thing to say. With a state of 38 million residents plus millions of tourists, how many deaths are you wishing? Sounds to me like you kind of believe in genocide.


Can't tell if sirius :blink:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

highleg said:


> Can't tell if sirius :blink:


Bad mood this morning and your comment was pretty much the first thing I saw.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

This thread smells like a fish sandwich to me.


----------



## Baffled Spouce (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for the input so far (except the anti CA bits), but some of them bring up another point of confusion I have:

The reason my husband tells me he can't get a temp 9-5 is that if there are job calls, he can't get to them then, and then he'll never get a union job that way. He tells me you HAVE to be there, in person, or you don't get them at all. Period. That they don't allow email or phone conformation. 

So, people in the union go to job calls because they NEED A JOB; need money. And the union forces them to drive *all* the way down there, using money they don't have for gas, in a car (they may not even have, because they can't get a job from the union), only to be told "Whoops, no job for you, go back home again" 90% of the time?

I don't understand, if there are so few jobs for them to give out, and their members are pinching every penny to survive till they get a new job from them, why won't they let then know via phone or email? For us, the savings on gas money and car maintenance alone could put more food on our table.

If your on the waiting list on one of those "books", and your next in line, and a job is available, why in heaven's name won't they just tell you via phone/email, and/or let you use phone/email to say "Yes, I'm available and will take the job, I will be there tomorrow morning"?

It's like they are using a system that predates email, heck, predates even cell phones.

I'm so sick of him having to spend money we don't have, to drive to job calls they don't give him, over and over. Surely the union knows the hardships their members are going through, and can come up with a better system than this?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Dear Baffled Spouse

I'll try and be as polite as possible

I'm an electrical contractor, i have the promise of work , or _'carrot'_ dangled in front of me quite a lot, usually by sorts that really don't have any work BUT want my allegiance and loyalty

It is an infantile , and quite frankly , insulting game i have little patience with

you either have work, or you don't PERIOD!

Now i don't care if your husband is Union, non-Union , or a member of the Mormon tabernacle choir, he's either got a good gig, or he doesn't


~CS~


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

What local are we talking? Don't worry, no union police here.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Baffled Spouce said:


> Thanks for the input so far (except the anti CA bits), but some of them bring up another point of confusion I have:
> 
> The reason my husband tells me he can't get a temp 9-5 is that if there are job calls, he can't get to them then, and then he'll never get a union job that way. He tells me you HAVE to be there, in person, or you don't get them at all. Period. That they don't allow email or phone conformation.
> 
> ...


If your husband is signing different locals book two lists ( not his home local and considered an out of town traveling journeyman ) , this procedure is how a lot of them still operate . A lot of the job calls are considered " same day calls " , which means you work that day , but you need to be at that locals union hall when they call your name or number . My home local calls you on the phone when they have a job for you . If you don't answer and or get right back to them , they go right down the list . Working out of ones home local is a little different though . For starters , the local makes sure all of they're own people are working first . After that , they go to " book 2 " where the out of local guys are . This method usually only works out If the local you're going to has tons of work and full employment . Unfortunately , that's rare these days ( especially in New Jersey ) my advice I to never out all your eggs in one basket with anything . Have a backup plan or several ? The economy is still far from fixed and there's still tons of unemployed union members all over . Tell him to get his electrical contractors license ( if he doesn't already have it ) . If he's going to insist on driving somewhere everyday , it should be a place that will pay him . Good luck !


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Baffled Spouce said:


> Thanks for the input so far (except the anti CA bits), but some of them bring up another point of confusion I have:
> 
> The reason my husband tells me he can't get a temp 9-5 is that if there are job calls, he can't get to them then, and then he'll never get a union job that way. He tells me you HAVE to be there, in person, or you don't get them at all. Period. That they don't allow email or phone conformation.
> 
> ...


This post makes him sound lazy. Tell him to get up out of bed and go to the hall. That is the way it works. So that is the way you have to do it.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> This post makes him sound lazy. Tell him to get up out of bed and go to the hall. That is the way it works. So that is the way you have to do it.


*AND* If he wants to work and wants to be union.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> This post makes him sound lazy. Tell him to get up out of bed and go to the hall. That is the way it works. So that is the way you have to do it.


I don't really think so. Consider LA. with the size of LA, I could see someone wasting 30 hours and $200 in fuel a week just trying to get dispatched.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

knowshorts said:


> I don't really think so. Consider LA. with the size of LA, I could see someone wasting 30 hours and $200 in fuel a week just trying to get dispatched.


Yep. And some of these guys live further away out of county.
Luckily, I am 15 minutes from my hall.
Handy when I sign every 10 years or so.:laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Baffled Spouce said:


> Thanks for the input so far (except the anti CA bits), but some of them bring up another point of confusion I have:
> 
> The reason my husband tells me he can't get a temp 9-5 is that if there are job calls, he can't get to them then, and then he'll never get a union job that way. He tells me you HAVE to be there, in person, or you don't get them at all. Period. That they don't allow email or phone conformation.
> 
> ...


You're dealing with an institution that is firmly entrenched in the 50's here. What "should be" and what "is" are two different things. You both need to face reality. The union isn't doing it for you. What's your Plan B?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> I don't really think so. Consider LA. with the size of LA, I could see someone wasting 30 hours and $200 in fuel a week just trying to get dispatched.


I totally understand that but if he really wants to work he needs to check in everyday or go non union like the other working electricians in the area.
I really seems to me like he just doesn't want to work very bad. Hell, I would be mowing lawns and delivering pizza if I was in his shoes. Actually that is not true. I would be working non union but doing what I love.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

28 months. that is a crying shame. there's no life there. someone has to wake up and smell the coffee. on the other hand, if you been married 21 yrs and don't have enough in the bank to fix the car, that is a 2nd crying shame. please don't let yourself end up in a homeless shelter, things gotta change now. i feel for you, and I hope you get it together.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Something doesn't sound right.

Assuming his home local is somewhere in CA and since CA is doing relatively well he should not have been out 28 months.

NJ is/was in very bad shape due to politics and at our worst I sat for 22 months.

Now, if his home local is not where you live ( and based on the 'paid his dues' comment I suspect he was working a non union 9-5 job and his home local is somewhere else ) then trying to depend upon book 2 will be nothing but hardship.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I have missed 180 days for the past 10 years doing electrical work. 

Vacation. 

How can anyone sit around without a job?
I just don't get it. 

Cut grass. Build your neighbor a doghouse. Be a hit man. Sell drugs. Donate sperm. 
Anything is better than nothing.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

walkerj said:


> I have missed 180 days for the past 10 years doing electrical work.
> 
> Vacation.
> 
> ...


Whoa.. you get paid for that??


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

spouse*


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> spouse*


Yea, she sounds lazy too. Well, I guess she did take a part time job..........


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> Whoa.. you get paid for that??


No but it is fun


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

They can't help it, they're from California. My advice, get out of the union and get out of California, the land of fruits and nuts. My head is about spinning with all the work I've got to do!:blink::blink: And leave the "medicinal cannabis" in Cali too!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

wendon said:


> They can't help it, they're from California. My advice, get out of the union and get out of California, the land of fruits and nuts. My head is about spinning with all the work I've got to do!:blink::blink: And leave the "medicinal cannabis" in Cali too!!!:thumbsup:


I say leave Cali and bring the medical weed to LA


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

walkerj said:


> I say leave Cali and bring the medical weed to LA


grow up and do drugs like an adult


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> grow up and do drugs like an adult


I just threw up in my mouth a little


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

walkerj said:


> I just threw up in my mouth a little


rough weekend? i hear ya


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> rough weekend? i hear ya


Yea but no blow. Just two cases of beer and 3 packs of Joes. 

Drugs are bad, mmkay


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

wendon said:


> They can't help it, they're from California. My advice, get out of the union and get out of California, the land of fruits and nuts. My head is about spinning with all the work I've got to do!:blink::blink: And leave the "medicinal cannabis" in Cali too!!!:thumbsup:


And go where? Wisconsin? The land of cow ****, cheese, and snow?:laughing:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

big2bird said:


> And go where? Wisconsin? The land of cow ****, cheese, and snow?:laughing:


Don't forget about the fat chicks.


----------



## Baffled Spouce (May 13, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> This post makes him sound lazy. Tell him to get up out of bed and go to the hall. That is the way it works. So that is the way you have to do it.


After the first 6 months of trying, he spent days making a detailed graph and chart. It had every possible hall/job within 3 hours. He spends every evening, M-F, after 5, going to all the web sites; calling all the numbers, and goes to every potential job at every hall, no matter how small the chance.

He's not lazy. He's super devoted to the union, but every month that goes by, I wonder how long he can stay devoted.

He keeps saying "The economy is getting better, just hang in there", but I don't see even if it does, how it will change this crazy way the union passes out jobs even on a basic level.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

So after 2.5 years of the union having nothing for him he's still "devoted" to them? So devoted that he won't take on a different job? :blink::blink::blink::blink::blink::blink::blink:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Baffled Spouce said:


> He's not lazy. He's super devoted to the union, but every month that goes by, I wonder how long he can stay devoted.
> 
> He keeps saying "The economy is getting better, just hang in there", but I don't see even if it does, how it will change this crazy way the union passes out jobs even on a basic level.


And there's the _carrot_ yet again.... 

Look, the union might do top notch work & pump out the best electricians from sea to shining sea

ain't worth a _hill 'o beans_ if they've no work...

~CS~


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Baffled Spouce said:


> He keeps saying "The economy is getting better, just hang in there", but I don't see even if it does, how it will change this crazy way the union passes out jobs even on a basic level.


The problem is not the referral system, the problem is a lack of work.
But that is not your problem, your problem is your husband is not a member of any of those locals ( he started somewhere else ) or he is not telling you something.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

eejack said:


> The problem is not the referral system, the problem is a lack of work.
> But that is not your problem, your problem is your husband is not a member of any of those locals ( he started somewhere else ) or he is not telling you something.


I agree . I think there's more to this story than you are aware of ? Whatever his home local is should and will send guys to locals that have work if they can't keep the guys working in their local . this doesn't just happen though . The squeaky wheel gets the grease . I'm not doubting he wants to work , but 28 months is a damn long time and the method he is using isn't working too well !


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I like the idea of getting your EC license and going it on your own. But, if you can't afford gas, no way you can start contracting.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Baffled Spouce said:


> After the first 6 months of trying, he spent days making a detailed graph and chart. It had every possible hall/job within 3 hours. He spends every evening, M-F, after 5, going to all the web sites; calling all the numbers, and goes to every potential job at every hall, no matter how small the chance.
> 
> He's not lazy. He's super devoted to the union, but every month that goes by, I wonder how long he can stay devoted.
> 
> He keeps saying "The economy is getting better, just hang in there", but I don't see even if it does, how it will change this crazy way the union passes out jobs even on a basic level.


There is no guarantee that union work will increase even if the economy gets better.

I work in a very hot economy and yet the IBEW is weak. A journeyman can sit on the books for six months just to get a three month call.

In a slow economy, it's the entrepreneurs and self-starters who thrive and survive. They're not going to give up their piece of the pie to the union when business gets better. As a matter of fact, they are in a better position to grow their business in a stronger economy.

You're talking to a tough crowd here. We don't have a lot of tolerance for guys who sit at home making graphs. We either find work, make work or 
move to where there is work.

Here's the bottom line: If I am an employer, I won't hire people who consider themselves victims. I won't hire a guy who owns a truck that won't make it to the job site. I WILL hire a guy who dug ditches to put food on the table when he couldn't find work in the trade. That shows initiative.

You and hubby are blaming the union and the economy and I, for one, cannot tolerate the blame game. You can't change the union and you can't change the economy. What you CAN change is yourselves and the way you do things and I don't see any of that in what you're posting.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

99cents said:


> You and hubby are blaming the union and the economy and I, for one, cannot tolerate the blame game. You can't change the union and you can't change the economy. What you CAN change is yourselves and the way you do things and I don't see any of that in what you're posting.


I took it that she is concerned that hubby is not motivated enough to break away from the union that in her mind is not worth the effort. But that's just me.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

big2bird said:


> And go where? Wisconsin? The land of cow ****, cheese, and snow,snow,snow,snow,snow,snow,snow and more snow?:laughing:


FIFY :laughing::laughing:


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I took it that she is concerned that hubby is not motivated enough to break away from the union that in her mind is not worth the effort. But that's just me.


That absolutely is the underlying message here ! She thinks he's wasting his time ( with the union ) and was looking for similar stories on this forum . The fact of the matter is , desperate times call for desperate measures . That doesn't mean driving all over gods creation to sit at a neighboring union hall to hope and pray they call your name for a job . Do what you have to , to survive , but never ever rely solely on another entity for your livelihood ! Have other irons in the fire . Nobody Is saying to completely turn your back on the union , but it sounds like he's either going about this the wrong way , or maybe he doesn't want to work as bad as you think he does ? If his local cant out him to work a d can't point him in a direction that can , open your own business , get a job with a non union contractor , or do something entirely different until the hall gets some work again . The hall is not going to stand in the way of a man trying to make a living any way he can especially if they can't put him to work ! They may not like it , but they'll get over it . Sometimes dedication and loyalty are completely overrated . You need to look out for number one first and foremost .


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Baffled Spouce said:


> After the first 6 months of trying, he spent days making a detailed graph and chart. It had every possible hall/job within 3 hours. He spends every evening, M-F, after 5, going to all the web sites; calling all the numbers, and goes to every potential job at every hall, no matter how small the chance.
> 
> He's not lazy. He's super devoted to the union, but every month that goes by, I wonder how long he can stay devoted.
> 
> He keeps saying "The economy is getting better, just hang in there", but I don't see even if it does, how it will change this crazy way the union passes out jobs even on a basic level.


I'm not just talking from inexperience either . I worked for the same EC for 19 years , and honestly thought I'd retire there . The end of 2011 the bottom fell out , and He had to let a bunch of us go . I was initially pissed and thought the way it was handled was not very fair , but then I slowly realized , this is just what happens when a contractor runs out of work ! It's not personal , or anything else , and as much as they'd like to keep you , they won't do so , if there isn't a job to put you on . In my off time , I stopped feeling sorry for myself , signed my locals out of work list , and started helping out friends and family with small electrical projects they've needed done for a while . I finally got my NJ electrical contractors license and am set up to operate a fully functioning legit EC business . I've worked for myself , worked for licensed ex coworkers and have stayed with the trade throughout my time away from the local . I'm very rarely not busy trying to make money . I knew when I signed " the book " that it was going to be a while , but I wasn't going to hang on the false promises of my former employer . The union is a great thing when work is booming , but quite frankly , I don't ever see it coming back to the way it used to be ? The days of working as much overtime as you wanted are over or very short lived . I'm not an anti - union , union man either , but I see the writing on the wall . I was asleep at the wheel last year when the layoffs came , I won't be blindsided again , without a solid back up plan in place . The take home message is , there are other options out there , so don't go under in the name of what you believe in ! Swallow your pride and do what you have to , to survive ! Good luck !


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

Again. What is his home local? Where do you live? I can't advise you if I don't know anything.


----------



## Baffled Spouce (May 13, 2013)

His "Home Local" is Napa. We live in North Sacramento.

He does have his license.

And for the reply a bit back: Yes, one of the reasons I came on here was to see if _it was me_ or not. He says he's been with the union 20+ years, and knows the business, and that things will pick up. He was right, I have little to no idea about the union/business. But after so long, I started wondering, and decided to come on here and find more info for myself.

Thanks again for all who replied.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Baffled Spouce said:


> His "Home Local" is Napa. We live in North Sacramento.
> 
> He does have his license.
> 
> ...


Screw what you know or don't know about the union, you are part of a family and need him to work to support your family. How someone goes without work for such an extended period of time goes beyond anything I can imagine. 

There are other options that would not offend his stance with his local and if that fails WORK IS WORK, and I'd be damn if I would risk losing everything over the failures of the economy and the unions ability to provide work. 

To *me* 7 - 12 hour shifts at Burger King beats sitting.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Baffled Spouce said:


> His "Home Local" is Napa. We live in North Sacramento.
> 
> He does have his license.
> 
> ...


I will commend you though. I hate to cast judgement on your husband since I don't personally know him. Part of being a man is supporting and providing for your family. I don't know too many women that would put up with him basically being a bum. If he is deep on the list, he should take a break from driving all over central California and find something to earn a paycheck.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Baffled Spouce said:


> His "Home Local" is Napa. We live in North Sacramento.
> 
> He does have his license.
> 
> ...


Since you put it that way, no it isn't you. He's living in the past and knows how things WERE, not how they ARE. Two years of futility should make that painfully obvious.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

99cents said:


> Since you put it that way, no it isn't you. He's living in the past and knows how things WERE, not how they ARE. Two years of futility should make that painfully obvious.


Very well put ! It's not your grandfathers IBEW anymore ! That way of looking for work politely without stepping on toes may work fine when there is work ! These days it's survival of the fittest where only the strong and resourceful survive . Tell him it's Time to give up the dream and do something else , even if its wrong ? He's licensed and he rides around like a carnival worker ? I don't get it ? Oh , yes I do , he doesn't want to work to badly after all .


----------



## cowboyznindianz (Mar 4, 2012)

There should be no reason for him to be out that long unless he missed his resign date and got rolled to the back of the books.....If that happened, it's his own fault for not paying attention.....


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

cowboyznindianz said:


> There should be no reason for him to be out that long unless he missed his resign date and got rolled to the back of the books.....If that happened, it's his own fault for not paying attention.....


That's a distinct possibility , and if that happened , he's surely not gonna tell his wife !


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

If all the OP posted is true then my heart goes out to this woman and her family, but something is not right with the story she was given or someone does not want to work.


----------



## doublejelectric (Jan 23, 2013)

Idk where you are in ca, but the work has been all over. 684 had open calls last summer 7,12s and looks like another busy summer this year. And even the worse case, helix and berg have massive work all over the state. I have traveled all over this country for work, and never had more than two weeks off in 19 years. But, I've always believed the saying, how bad do you want it.


----------



## doublejelectric (Jan 23, 2013)

180 had windmill calls last summer also, I know a few book two hands that went out there. If your in sac then I'd be calling berg up, they are non union but I guarantee that 340, 595, and 180 would all let him salt the berg job.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

doublejelectric said:


> 180 had windmill calls last summer also, I know a few book two hands that went out there. If your in sac then I'd be calling berg up, they are non union but I guarantee that 340, 595, and 180 would all let him salt the berg job.


Salting is for scumbags. You can't have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## doublejelectric (Jan 23, 2013)

Salting is the only way to get the non union guys to see the benefits of being union. The only way to gain market share is to weaken the non union contractors ability to get quality electricians.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Well around here that means working less so I retract my previous statement. 

Around here, salting is like banging your head against a concrete wall.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

And it's not the only way. It's a way. 

You guys that do that nonsense are like Jehovah's Witness. 
Nobody is listening.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

doublejelectric said:


> Salting is the only way to get the non union guys to see the benefits of being union. The only way to gain market share is to weaken the non union contractors ability to get quality electricians.


I worked for a non-union company that got salted. The only thing it did was unite the workers against the salt and cemented my hatred for the union. If I wanted to be union, I would join the union. As far as I'm concerned salting is a waste of time, mind your own business.

Sure, there are benefits to being union. There are also benefits to being non-union. I prefer the non-union side and don't need some d-bag from the union coming in to tell me how stupid I am for not choosing the union.


----------



## cowboyznindianz (Mar 4, 2012)

EBFD6 said:


> I worked for a non-union company that got salted. The only thing it did was unite the workers against the salt and cemented my hatred for the union. If I wanted to be union, I would join the union. As far as I'm concerned salting is a waste of time, mind your own business.
> 
> Sure, there are benefits to being union. There are also benefits to being non-union. I prefer the non-union side and don't need some d-bag from the union coming in to tell me how stupid I am for not choosing the union.


I salted a contractor whom had full knowledge of my union affiliation.....Any conversations I had with the other workers were during break periods and mostly started by the other employee's.....I let my work ethic and knowledge do the talking for me.....The contractor invited me back if work ever got slow and if he had work available.....One of the workers joined the union....The union isn't for everyone but nether is non- union...Which ever you choose, however, you must be productive or you will find yourself sitting on the sidelines....


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I didn't find those old world folding wooden tape measures the salts insisted on very productive 

Inasmuch as i do subscribe to safety, it just slows any job down to have to apply _all of it all the time_

OTOH, if the state apprenticeships would _universally _adopt 70E a a required book, i probably would not have made such a statement at all, eh?

~CS~


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

cowboyznindianz said:


> I salted a contractor whom had full knowledge of my union affiliation.....Any conversations I had with the other workers were during break periods and mostly started by the other employee's.....I let my work ethic and knowledge do the talking for me.....The contractor invited me back if work ever got slow and if he had work available.....One of the workers joined the union....The union isn't for everyone but nether is non- union...Which ever you choose, however, you must be productive or you will find yourself sitting on the sidelines....


I have to be honest and tell you my experience was exactly like EBFD6 we live in the same area and may have even worked for the same company.

I find salting to be a scummy move and salts to be lying sacks of ... 

What I saw was salts that did the bare minimum work and continually pushed the boundaries trying to cause an issue they could take legal action against the company I worked for.

At first they kept things secret (the lying part) eventually they came out and started pushing the union. It had the effect EBFD6 described, it united us against them. I am proud to say I would confront them about it often and harshly.

If they want to work union that is fine, if we don't want to work union that is also fine and I don't appreciate them trying to attack a good company that took great care of it's employees. That is scummy BS. 

The real issue was the company I worked for was getting a lot of the work that the local considered 'their work' they were not salting us for our betterment they were salting us for their own greedy reasons.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

The _real_ issue is one worker can always be manipulated towards putting down another BBQ



~CS~


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

doublejelectric said:


> Salting is the only way to get the non union guys to see the benefits of being union. The only way to gain market share is to weaken the non union contractors ability to get quality electricians.


Education, advertising and showing a kind hand up, works much better.


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

doublejelectric said:


> Salting is the only way to get the non union guys to see the benefits of being union. The only way to gain market share is to weaken the non union contractors ability to get quality electricians.


Bullsh*t there scooter..

The only effective way is to utilize the training given to the workforce to do a superior job, more safely, on time, under budget, with little to no BS. Every job, every time.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

halfamp said:


> Bullsh*t there scooter..
> 
> The only effective way is to utilize the training given to the workforce to do a superior job, more safely, on time, under budget, with little to no BS. Every job, every time.


I agree but have to say nowadays it is hard to achieve all those goals on a job. The stars must be aligned no matter which side of the fence you are on.


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

If the customer is aware of issues and you/your company makes them feel included in decision making/coming up with solutions, there's no reason those can't all be met (in the customer's eyes).

Handling things professionally makes you look professional. Throwing up your arms, bitching about changes, etc makes you look like a primadonna


----------



## Baffled Spouce (May 13, 2013)

Thank you again for the replies.

Keep in mind, I have little idea what terms some people are referring to. Salting? Open calls? Windmill calls? :confused1:


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Baffled Spouce said:


> Thank you again for the replies.
> 
> Keep in mind, I have little idea what terms some people are referring to. Salting? Open calls? Windmill calls? :confused1:


Despite most of our antagonism, we are a helpful bunch. 

You need to tell your man to get a job ASAP or not only his union bennies are gone but his nighttime bennies are gone also. :laughing:

Seriously though he needs to get a job...


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

It all boils down to"Beware of the Book"!


----------

